# Does Dish Pro Plus Twin work with 942 and 721?



## richz (Mar 13, 2005)

About two weeks ago I received my 942 (for $250!). I now have a 942 and a 721 with one dish aimed at 61.5 and one aimed at 110/119. TThe installer that was sent was a subcontractor to a contractor to Dish. He did not have a signal strength meter and needed to borrow tools. In the process of installing he managed to misalign my 110/119 dish and leave other non-dish cabling hanging if front of doors. The 942 was installed in the location where the 721 had been and the 721 moved to the location of an old 301 which I am no longer using. I had two cables from my DP-34 going to the location where the 942 was installed and one to the location where the 301 had been installed. He removed my DP-34 switch and installed a Dish Pro Plus Twin LNB in its place, as this was easier than pulling a new cable to the location where the 721 was now going to reside. He removed the second cable to the 942 location as he wanted to reuse the cable and this made his life a little bit easier. Each receiver now has one cable and a seperator. 

Since the install date, the 942 has worked quite well unless there was any breeze at all. This was a new problem. The 721 however, has spent most of its time with message #678 up which says that it is acquirng satellite data, to please wait. I had Dish send out another person who realigned the 110/119 dish, which had indeed been grossly misaligned by the first Dish installer. However, this only changed the problem at the 721. It still spends most of its time with the #678 message up, but sometimes, when I turn it on, it just works fine! I have used three different receivers (two 721,s and one 301 at that location, all with the same problem. In speaking with the advanced support guys at Dish I have been told that both the LNB and the seperator will not work with the Dish Pro Plus Twin LNB and that everything should work just fine the way it is installed.  

So, interestingly enough, my 942 has been working just fine, and I am enjoying it, but my old receiver, which worked fine, is now having problems. Does anyone know if my setup should be able to work, or have any idea why it does not? Thanks


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

A simple search would show you that the 721 currently will NOT work correctly with the DPP Twin. It needs a software upgrade that isn't avalible yet.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

richz said:


> So, interestingly enough, my 942 has been working just fine, and I am enjoying it, but my old receiver, which worked fine, is now having problems. Does anyone know if my setup should be able to work, or have any idea why it does not? Thanks


Yeah, what n0qcu said...

Your "Installer" was an idiot, call and complain to E*.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

I had exactly the same problem; when they installed my 942 a couple of weeks ago, they installed a DPP switch, which meant my 721 couldn't get the channels from the must-carry dish. Fortunately, Dish sent a tech out again this weekend to install my 61.5 dish for VOOM (the first guy said it would require installation on another point at my house, but the guy this weekend made it work), who replaced the switch with a DP-44.

Everything works fine after a reboot on the 721.


----------

